# Dye Ink & Canvas Printing Novice Question



## Starfront (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi guys.

This is a newbie question so apologies.. I have tried to find this information out on Google but have not really got the answer I'm looking for.

I have obtained a printer with a ciss system installed - which takes dye ink.. What can dye ink be used to print onto?

I'm also looking into an r2880 with a 13" canvas roll installed, that type of ink would i require to print direct to canvas? Just standard ink that you buy in cartridges? (Is dye ink what is found in regular ink cartridges?) Does Satin vs Canvas make a difference?

Again apologies for the novice questions.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Here is dye solvent ink print. Direct no pretreat. Satin works well.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AL7mVYFRocQ&feature=g-all-u&context=G2e631c2FAAAAAAAAAAA[/media]


----------



## Starfront (Jan 13, 2012)

When printing direct to canvas would I use dye ink?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

If waterbase dye ink than you can print on canvas, fine art, photo paper, just about anything waterbase.
Dye inks giving best colors, much deeper than pigment inks but they are very sensitive to sun/water so need to be sprayed with solvent based liq lam.


----------



## steveatson1 (Aug 7, 2012)

When we are going to make a canvas with this technique then we are getting some problems. I think it is better to submit pictures online as there are many websites which will make canvas for you.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

mrbigjack50 said:


> If waterbase dye ink than you can print on canvas, fine art, photo paper, just about anything waterbase.
> Dye inks giving best colors, much deeper than pigment inks but they are very sensitive to sun/water so need to be sprayed with solvent based liq lam.


Ditto! Water base dye ink(like tattoo ink) will not apply well on other than cotton but solvent dye will on any. Canvas=$$$$$
Cheers! Coffee time.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

99% of all canvas used for printing fine art has been pre-coated with some kind of ink receptive coating to allow water based ink to adhere. This not only controls dot gain but provides a perfect printing surface that you see in art galleries that are referred to as Giclee prints.
Dye inks will work but pigment inks will be more durable with greater UV resistance.
There is no need for solvent in this application.
I take it that this is a non modified printer or is it a flatbed?


----------



## steveatson1 (Aug 7, 2012)

I will try it when i will go through my next canvas painting. If this happen then it is very useful.


----------

